
Apple Goes After The Camera Market Too - stretchwithme
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/24/apple-goes-after-the-camera-market-too/?ref=technology
======
pohl
This reminds me of the saying "the best camera you have is the one you have
with you".

The idea of a dedicated camera from Apple would be interesting, though. The
user interfaces on existing cameras always feels crude, and there isn't any
hope of improvements via firmware upgrades. It fells like a marked ripe for
Appl-ification.

